# Pasha bulka, rescued off beach



## da_donkey (Jun 22, 2007)

Yes, news just in the Pasha bulka has been removed from Nobbys beach Newcastle.

Authorities say that they did not need the 3 tugg boats brought in from interstate, and that the city of Newcastle owes a big thankyou to the man himself........


----------



## minusone (Jun 22, 2007)

ha!


----------



## nickamon (Jun 22, 2007)

Don't hassle the Hoff! :lol: :lol:


----------



## bredli84 (Jun 22, 2007)

hehe :lol:
seems he got it hoff the beach


----------



## turtle (Jun 22, 2007)

:lol::lol::lol:WORST THREAD EVER:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Hickson (Jun 22, 2007)

turtle said:


> :lol::lol::lol:WORST THREAD EVER:lol::lol::lol:



You should have seen the Hoff's video of his cover of _Jump IN My Car _on _Spicks N Specks _on Wednesday night.

That was truly baaaaaaaaaaaaaaad.



Hix


----------



## Magpie (Jun 22, 2007)

No Hix, it was far worse than that.


----------



## dansfish4tea (Jun 22, 2007)

ahhahhhahhhahhhahhha 
***** u had me for a sec ill get u bac donk 

hhahaha


----------



## nickamon (Jun 22, 2007)

Hix said:


> You should have seen the Hoff's video of his cover of _Jump IN My Car _on _Spicks N Specks _on Wednesday night.
> 
> That was truly baaaaaaaaaaaaaaad.
> 
> ...



Oh I know! :lol: :lol:

There used to be a video on Youtube, of the Hoff covering "Hooked on a Feeling." That was pretty lol-worthy too.


----------



## Hetty (Jun 22, 2007)

It was bloody good.

No idea what you guys are whinging about. I'd get in his car any day.


----------



## nickamon (Jun 22, 2007)

thenothing said:


> It was bloody good.
> 
> No idea what you guys are whinging about. I'd get in his car any day.



Who's whingeing? I, for one, LOLed at the Hoff and Kitt.


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jun 22, 2007)

Hix said:


> You should have seen the Hoff's video of his cover of _Jump IN My Car _on _Spicks N Specks _on Wednesday night.
> 
> That was truly baaaaaaaaaaaaaaad.
> 
> ...



Yes, i also saw that.

and yes it was truly baaaaaaaaad. lol


----------

